# wrong/right?



## tncbob (Oct 4, 2010)

If you run a combination waste and vent for a shower in a three story building is it legal to put the trap on the first floor on the horzional run and the other two on the verticle stack. Three inch stack with two inch traps.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Post an intro.

I'll speculate you are not a plumbing professional. I don't know why, just a gut feeling I guess.....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How could you tell?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

What does your code book say?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

right/wrong

The answer is ......................................................................


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

i truly am starting to love the PZ:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nadda :thumbup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I would just lay a santee on it's back and out of the end I would turn up with a short sweep street 90, but that's just me.............


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

tncbob said:


> If you run a combination waste and vent for a shower in a three story building is it legal to put the trap on the first floor on the horzional run and the other two on the verticle stack. Three inch stack with two inch traps.


 
Post more info. Depending on the layout, a p-trap could be on a vert. vent or a horiz. wet vent. Sounds like you have little faith in the plumbers on your project.


----------



## tncbob (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you, thank you very much. New in town just checking to see what kind of answers are out there. question # 2 what would you do if you had to and didn't want two?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Like your post count???


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

tncbob said:


> Thank you, thank you very much. New in town just checking to see what kind of answers are out there. question # 2 what would you do if you had to and didn't want two?


This question is a little two vague four me.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Answer me a question, what part of 'post an intro' did you not comprehend?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If its a combination waste and vent you do not need to use traps.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

tncbob said:


> If you run a combination waste and vent for a shower in a three story building is it legal to put the trap on the first floor on the horzional run and the other two on the verticle stack. Three inch stack with two inch traps.


You gotta change the stack to 6" to use a combination waste and vent system. Need more room for the air.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I ten two, agree with pauliplumber. Befour you start, post an intro. I've seen new guys get eight, befour posting an intro.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

tncbob said:


> If you run a combination waste and vent for a shower in a three story building is it legal to put the trap on the first floor on the horzional run and the other two on the verticle stack. Three inch stack with two inch traps.


 


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

*^^^^^^^* Yea What He Said :yes: *^^^^^^^*


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Knowing where you live could help us give an answer, fer instance, if you lived in Canada the answer would be______________.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Just run rubber hose drain piping. Always works for me. Also keep a heavy suppy of duct tape. You can fix anything with duct tape.


----------

